# Riding Alone: What to Bring?



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I printed one of the information sheets eventers wear in an armband and keep it in my CamelBak that I wear out on trail rides. I also have my cell phone in there (important to keep it on you and not the horse in case you fall and he bolts)

Before I start trails this season I want to get a tag to put somewhere on him, too, with contact info in case he's found without me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I've never done anything like that. I just carry a cell phone. I try to keep it on my person but sometimes I tie it to the saddle or in a saddle bag.

I do tell either my husband or mom when I'm riding where I'm going and when I expect to be back. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

The horse tag is a good idea, I hadn't thought of that. I'll suggest it to the owner. Her horses are great on the trail but anything can happen.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Anything used to contact someone like a phone should never be tied to the saddle. Too much risk of you and your horse becoming separated, and then you're SOL with no way to call for help. 

If you want something that can be used over and over again, you can buy Medic Alert bracelets with whatever you want engraved on them. 

I do like the Cashel Ankle-Safe that they sell. You can make an ID card on your computer with a word processing program and have it laminated at a copy shop for less than two bucks. Also, if you go into any pet store like Petco, Petsmart, etc, they have the dog tag makers in there. Lots of people make one with their name and phone number and hang it off the horse's bridle. 

In the past I always tried to take at least a whistle and a small first-aid kit with me that stays in a fanny pack or belt pack on my person. That way if I got thrown or fell and couldn't move, you can blow a whistle for a lot longer than you can scream or yell, and whistles carry a lot further than shouting will, especially in timber. I love those collapsible small water pouches too- you always want to make sure you've got something to drink if you're out of easy walking distance of civilization. Even if you are, if you fall and break your leg, you don't want to be lying there getting dehydrated.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks. Mule Feather. 
I was looking at saddle packs, and I'm not sure what brand to go with, or even how many packs are necessary for brief trail rides. However, the distances we go might vary, so it would be nice to have the space for snacks and other necessities.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I carry a CamelBak stocked with first aid supplies for people and horses, survival blankets, granola bars, water purification tablets, paracord, multi-tool, glow sticks, matches. I keep my phone in my pocket, an id band on my horse and myself. Basically enough stuff to survive, heaven forbid something bad happens and it takes awhile for someone to find me. My husband is big into being a survivalist and has made sure that if I am conscious I can take care of most any emergency that happens. 

The problem with saddle packs is if you and your horse become separated, your without your gear. I ride alone most of the time, and rarely run into anybody while riding, so I need to have access to my gear if something were to happen and my horse ran off.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh thats right... I was thinking of the cell phone being on the person, but not actual packs. Are camelbacks that good? Are they roomy?


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Depends on the distance and how likely you are to have someone come across you if you fall off. Some form of identification on yourself and your horse are a good idea- I have engraved petco nametags on my saddle and bridle. Phone should be on your person too, not on the horse. I don't ride anywhere alone where I wouldn't be found fairly quickly if a fall were to occur, so I don't feel the need to keep a whole mess of equipment on me. 

If I'm riding alone on the property, then I just worry about my phone.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> I printed one of the information sheets eventers wear in an armband and keep it in my CamelBak that I wear out on trail rides. I also have my cell phone in there (important to keep it on you and not the horse in case you fall and he bolts)
> 
> Before I start trails this season I want to get a tag to put somewhere on him, too, with contact info in case he's found without me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You could attach a suitcase tag to his saddle.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Not to start an argument but... there is a valid reason for keeping the cell phone on the horse and not the rider. I know this is a once-in-a-lifetime situation and I do agree the phone should be on your person But... I will be the first to admit if I am being lazy it goes in a saddle bag and I don't think twice. Article posted below:

Woman searching for horse, cell phone in saddle bag - FOX 10 News | myfoxphoenix.com


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Roux said:


> Not to start an argument but... there is a valid reason for keeping the cell phone on the horse and not the rider. I know this is a once-in-a-lifetime situation and I do agree the phone should be on your person But... I will be the first to admit if I am being lazy it goes in a saddle bag and I don't think twice. Article posted below:
> 
> Woman searching for horse, cell phone in saddle bag - FOX 10 News | myfoxphoenix.com


Not something I ever thought about! If it came down to it I would still say that it's more important to keep the phone on your person than the horse, though. If you fall and are immobilized then you'll be in great need of it, but unless you're in a really rural area then it's likely that someone will recover the horse much more quickly than the rider would be found. To each their own, though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I guess I have a different perspective. A lot of the places I ride, there is no cell phone service. I do take my cell phone with me and use it to track my trail. But ti would be rare to be able to make a call. 

In my cantle bag I always have matches. a space blanket, bandaids, and some Motrin or similar pain medication. If you have hay fever or other allergies, I'd suggest something for that. I always take at least two bottles of water and in some area for longer rides, I bring 4-5 bottles of water.

I keep some individually wrapped granola bars, beef jerky. Food items that can stay in my cantle bag for months and not spoil if I don't eat them on that trip.

If I had to stay a night out on the trail, I might not be comfortable, But I could survive. I may not be able to doctor a broken leg or broken ribs, But I need to be able to survive until help arrives.


----------

